# any one can I.D this worms and how can I get rid of them?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi i have this worms on my shrimp tank. anyone know this worms?and how can I get rid of them without harming the shrimplets/shrimps? thanks


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

holy crap that is kind of scary
it might be tubifex
if it is you can use them as feed


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah man, specially when this worms will go inside your body I cant imagine.


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

they are black worm I wish to have this culture in my peacock goby tank
you can get some pygmy Corry's they will be very happy there 
they don't bother the shrimps


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

i thought it was stag horn algae but yeah.. that gave me goose bumps.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wtf!!! they are hundreds now in my tank!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

tf_fish said:


> they are black worm I wish to have this culture in my peacock goby tank
> you can get some pygmy Corry's they will be very happy there
> they don't bother the shrimps


im afraid they would eat the babies as I searched it on the internet:-(


----------

